# Audio Art amp reconditioning?



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Who in the Winston-Salem/Greensboro/HighPoint, NC could recondition Audio Art amp?

I have......

2-100hc
2-200ms
2-100ms


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone in NC capable of doing this?


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Add a 200ms to the list above.............

Project for the winter no rush for anyone interested.......

If not local in NC and still interested pm me!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wonder if this guy is still available:

just showing off latest creation m25 & m44 custom rt66 project


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

What exactly are you trying to do, pictures would help.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's a 100hc I picked up on ebay for parts, missing both end covers (which I plan on getting made). So I get it and the thing is just filthy with spider webs and roach legs everywhere lol. Before removing the board I did a quick continuity check on all the transistors (to make sure the their metal case wasn't making contact with the chassis) which one bank of outputs where making contact with the chassis, good thing I didn't power it up. 

Keep in mind someone has already tried to repair it, as I can see a jumper on the RCA grounds and the RCA jack itself looks all jacked up. Next I found a diode on the B+/- that had been solder very poorly, cold solder joints and wasn't even making proper contact. So I remove both rectifiers (amplifier has dual PS) and replace them with 1N5401 and removed the rca jack.

After cleaning the chassis with lots of scrubbing and soap I manage to remove all of the dirt and stains, boy was I surprised. I replace the old insulators with Kapton film and added Dow Corning thermal compound. Assembled it and tested it, and its working perfectly, am glad because I sure didn't feel like replacing a boat load of outputs or fets which this amplifier clearly has.

Before

































After


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Glad it's working out for the 100hc. 

I'm the one you got it from off ebay lol.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

DBlevel said:


> Glad it's working out for the 100hc.
> 
> I'm the one you got it from off ebay lol.


LOL, small world. Yep it needed work alright, but am glad it didn't have blown outputs or mosfets because it has quite a few.


Am glad you listed it for sale instead of using it for parts, tearing it up or worse going in the trash.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Lol, yea like I said tho I'm not a tech I would attempt that myself. 

Not sure I could bring myself to have someone tearing into an like that for parts. That's one I was really wanting to get fixed to go with the other 100hc I had. 

Thanks again for the advise on the Rubicon! I know it's not considered to be the best but sounded great, have to keep it!


----------

